# Firestone Ride-Rite



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

I am looking at getting a set of Ride-Rite air springs for the t/v. Has anyone used these? Also I want to get the appropriate compressor for the springs. Any idea where to mount it? How difficult is the wireing? My electrical/mechanical knowledge is limited at best.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have had several air booster springs. I always filled them up with an air compressor at the house or gas station!
They do not increase the capacity of the truck but they will make it ride level. 
What are they making now, onboard compressors for those springs ? If so , I would not pay extra for a compressor as you do not inflate air rides that often ! After the first time or two of hitching up you will learn about how many pounds of air ya need , and blow em up before or after you hitch !
Any compressor will do, as there is very little volume required you can even use a bicycle hand pump. I think the most that they will take is 65 lbs or so and the volume is about the size of a small coffee can.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I have those on my Titan and really like them. They keep the rear end up when towing or hauling a heavy load in the bed. I did not purchase the onboard compressor and do not think it is needed. The install for just the air bags is very simple and a good floor jack, axle stands and a few basic tools will get it done. I connected the lines and ran them to the back corner drivers side to make access simple. Would absolutely recommend. Remember, as stated in previous post, it does not increase capacity just improves ride height and levels.
If you have specific questions, send them.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I went with these firestones

And air lift "wireless air"

I like being able to fill as i go







in case you forget before you leave









But more importantly i like to be able to change it for road conditions........... if porpusing on bad highway seams.........increasing air pressure can help eliminate it.

If you are ever going to do long hauls...... then i would go with an air compressor....... if only ever going short and you know the route, you can adjust before you leave.

I went with the wireless air this time to avoid firewall holes and so i can easily take it with to the next TV


----------



## cwh (Jul 8, 2009)

The firestone bags are the way to go. Typically on a GM truck the jounce stop is removed the the bag bolted in place. I ran my air lines to the rear and the schrader valves installed near the license plate. Later I added the onboard compressor and added a tee in each line. Worked very well. Still need some bags for my new rigs.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Any brand is good. If you buy there air compressor kits it really is pretty easy. Mount it under the hood, behind a bumper, in the bed under the rail. Inside the frame rails works ok too. Just route the air inlet to someplace that is fairly dry.

Ive got 250k miles on a set of air lift air bags. I have a bud here that has 781k on a set of firestones on his 05 dodge.

Any brand will do.

Carey


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

i have a set on an older 1984 ford truck and they are great, i used them when i would haul firewood, gravel, dirt etc. If you can afford the on board air compressor kit then go for it, it was a pain to not have that, i always carried a large fire extignuisher retrofitted with wit a schraeder valve in it filled with air from my home compressor, this worked prety good.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

On my first truck, I had a full air compressor/tank/valves/gauge system with firestone bags. It was nice.
On my second truck, I just bought a small foot pump for $10 to use on firestone bags. It was cheap. Worked great too. Took about 30 secs of pumping to put in about 40psi.
My new truck doesn't require bags.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

if you buy them....you will love them!!! dont forget the on board compressor, your already ,making an investment may as well do it all the way, i did and have never regretted it!!


----------

